# Writing a proposal/estimate for an insurance job?



## marcomjl (Mar 2, 2008)

I have several that I need to get an estimate out for a few insurance repair jobs (car hit stone wall, etc).

Should I just submit my normal estimate (which is very professional looking) with a more detailed on the work?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

normal est + a little, ,


----------



## v-six (Apr 1, 2008)

marcomjl said:


> I have several that I need to get an estimate out for a few insurance repair jobs (car hit stone wall, etc).
> 
> Should I just submit my normal estimate (which is very professional looking) with a more detailed on the work?



normal estimate is the only thing i use, with all details should aways be listed.
keeps you out of trouble, i do this on all big /small jobs.
vern
:thumbsup:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Dealing with GIECO right now. It's been 7 weeks since a car hit one of my buildings...still waiting for a check.:furious:
They want DETAILS...and remember depending on the kind of insurance they may depreciate the final quote.
The bid I got to fix the building was about $6900...Gieco knocks off $500 for depreciation of the building materials that were destroyed. Soo now guess what, that $5 bills comes out of MY pocket. I could try to sue the driver in small claimes to recover the difference. But it's just no worth it.:cursing:


----------



## Tin Cup (Nov 22, 2007)

marcomjl said:


> I have several that I need to get an estimate out for a few insurance repair jobs (car hit stone wall, etc).
> 
> Should I just submit my normal estimate (which is very professional looking) with a more detailed on the work?


 
Same estimate normal, BUT ad 20% of the total for Overhead & Profit. That is the "extra".

Tin Cup


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

normal est + alot.:thumbup:
most times you wont get the job anyway,the owner of the property will pocket the money and try to fix it themselves.
i bid an insurance job last august.car knocked down a 6 foot adheered veener column,along with the wood sign.i bid to replace,column(block and stone)replace all wood on sign and lettering.bid was $2100.00 and change.owner of the houseing addition asked me if we couldnt just lay the column back with some mortar.i told him no,first strong wind would blow it down and i wouldnt come back and fix it.well he got his insurance check,for $2600.00,how he added $500.00 to my bid is beyond me.now,the homeowners in this sub division are on me to fix the sign.the man who collected the check,has yet to call me to fix the sign,but has told everyone in the addition he is waiting on me.:furious:


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Be prepared for the Ins. Co. to only agree to 20% O&P. You may want to shift your num,bers around a little to make i tlook lie that is your markup. They will want materials, labor and O&P broken out on the estimate.


----------

